# Sephiroth vs Madara Uchiha



## Inferno (Nov 2, 2012)

Madara is in his current state. Sephiroth...IDK, are there any variants? Just pick the strongest, I guess.

Location: Midgar in Advent Children
Knowledge: None
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: None. Edo regeneration if Madara only wins because of it.


----------



## Luna (Nov 2, 2012)

I think I'm leaning more towards Sepiroth here. I could be persuaded to think otherwise though, since I'm not too familiar with Madara's feats.


----------



## firekioken (Nov 2, 2012)

Sephiroth summons meteor and crushes Madara's susano and destroys the planet along with himself?


----------



## Luna (Nov 2, 2012)

firekioken said:


> Sephiroth summons meteor and crushes Madara's susano and destroys the planet along with himself?



Perhaps. Does Madara have anyway to stop this ability, though?


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Nov 2, 2012)

Excluding the life-wiping Meteor, Sephiroth at his strongest is Island DC, while Madara is sitting at Town-Durability. I'm pretty sure Sephy is also many times faster.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 2, 2012)

firekioken said:


> Sephiroth summons meteor and crushes Madara's susano and destroys the planet along with himself?



The meteor wasn't going to destroy the planet, merely put a large hole in it, at which point Sephiroth would absorb the lifestream as it attempted to fix the damage and become a God.

Not that he needs meteor for this. He has a massive speed advantage (Mach 56 vs Mach 20) and gigaton level magic he can destroy Madara with. Sephiroth wins this very easily


----------



## Luna (Nov 2, 2012)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> Excluding the life-wiping Meteor, Sephiroth at his strongest is Island DC, while Madara is sitting at Town-Durability. I'm pretty sure Sephy is also many times faster.





Adamant soul said:


> The meteor wasn't going to destroy the planet, merely put a large hole in it, at which point Sephiroth would absorb the lifestream as it attempted to fix the damage and become a God.
> 
> Not that he needs meteor for this. He has a massive speed advantage (Mach 56 vs Mach 20) and gigaton level magic he can destroy Madara with. Sephiroth wins this very easily



Yep, Sepiroth definitely takes this.


----------



## Inferno (Nov 2, 2012)

What if I make speed equal and make it Sephiroth from Advent Children?


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 2, 2012)

Inferno said:


> What if I make speed equal and make it Sephiroth from Advent Children?



*AC* *is the strongest*, and he will still win

AC Sephiroth is WAY too strong, AND has telekenesis and flight, AND a huge amount of magical power.

CC Seph might lose though, I'm not sure of his capabilities.


----------



## Luna (Nov 2, 2012)

Inferno said:


> What if I make speed equal and make it Sephiroth from Advent Children?



It'd probably be an even worse fight, then, minus the speed being equal part.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 2, 2012)

Inferno said:


> What if I make speed equal and make it Sephiroth from Advent Children?



I already assumed this was AC Sephiroth since that is his strongest incarnation. Equalising speed won't do any good at all, Sephiroth still has his barrier which makes the Perfect Susanoo seem like child's play and enough magic power to wipe Madara out completely.


----------



## firekioken (Nov 2, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> The meteor wasn't going to destroy the planet, merely put a large hole in it, at which point Sephiroth would absorb the lifestream as it attempted to fix the damage and become a God.
> 
> Not that he needs meteor for this. He has a massive speed advantage (Mach 56 vs Mach 20) and gigaton level magic he can destroy Madara with. Sephiroth wins this very easily


What is Mach 26 and 56? How do you guys make this calculations? Any links? I wanna know too in order to judge my fantasy fights


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 2, 2012)

Mach 56 means 56 times the speed of sound (about 760 miles per hour, or 340 meters per second).
I believe it was calc'd off SIN Bahamut's Megaflare.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 2, 2012)

firekioken said:


> What is Mach 26 and 56? How do you guys make this calculations? Any links? I wanna know too in order to judge my fantasy fights



I don't personally make them but there are other posters around this site that do, Mach 20 came from Naruto's FRS against Deva Pein. Mach 56 came from Bahamut SIN's flares in Advent Children.


----------



## firekioken (Nov 2, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I don't personally make them but there are other posters around this site that do, Mach 20 came from Naruto's FRS against Deva Pein. Mach 56 came from Bahamut SIN's flares in Advent Children.


Any tips on judging crossover battles


----------



## Inferno (Nov 2, 2012)

Which Sephiroth would be the best match for Madara?


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 2, 2012)

Inferno said:


> Which Sephiroth would be the best match for Madara?



There isn't really one that would make a "best match" it's a stomp or get stomped scenario, Crisis Core and Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth would get destroyed badly while FFVII and Advent Children Sephiroth effortlessly destroy Madara.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 2, 2012)

sephiroth uses his TK and rips madara's head off.

/thread.


----------



## Krypton (Nov 3, 2012)

You do know that Meteor took a while right? After Sephiroth summoned the meteor, he had to wait about a week or a month for it to reach the planet.


----------



## Krypton (Nov 3, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Irrelevant.



It's relevant to those that claims he uses Meteor. When in fact Sephiroth had to use the black materia, and said moves takes weeks to be used.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 3, 2012)

Sephiroth wins even without meteor, likely.


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 3, 2012)

I dunno why they bothered, he doesn't need it.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 3, 2012)

Madara can't breach his barrier and Sephiroth's speed advantage means he erects it before Madara can do anything, Sephiroth then proceeds to use Shadow Flare or Supernova.

Or waves his sword a few times.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2012)

Seph rapes


they are somewhat similar though 

long-haired, arrogant, very powerful within their own verses, constantly thinking about Cloud/Hashirama , playing around sometimes, want to end the world, Seph raped Nibelheim amongst other things, Madara raped the kages rather brutally, going after main characters personally etc.


----------



## Inferno (Nov 3, 2012)

How about AC Sephiroth vs Narutoverse?


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 3, 2012)

He'll solo.


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 3, 2012)

He crushes them all.
What exactly are you not getting here?


----------



## Luna (Nov 3, 2012)

Sephiroth completely rapes the entire Narutoverse, all at once.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2012)

vs OP-verse then ?  

or HST ?


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 3, 2012)

He can still win with Mach 56 and magic.


----------



## Luna (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, he probably beats the entire HST and probably FT too, by himself, all at once. I'm not entirely sure, though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2012)

I think that's a wee bit too much for him


I'll wait Ultis opinion though


----------



## Luna (Nov 3, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I think that's a wee bit too much for him
> 
> 
> I'll wait Ultis opinion though



Yeah, probably. He could beat them, but not all at once. It will definitely take him a good amount of time to do so.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 3, 2012)

Inferno said:


> How about AC Sephiroth vs Narutoverse?




sepiroth beats them by flying high into the air and using TK to snap their necks and rips their bodies to pieces.

you know what the narutoverse has to stop that? nothing.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 3, 2012)

HST all at once?

Well they have the broken abilities to do so but Sephiroth has a massive speed advantage plus a lot of them will die to his magic.


----------



## Tylaxe (Apr 3, 2013)

So can seth seal madara? Current madara is under a jutsu that makes him immortal basic and the same with seth since he same. Pretty much the same ppl. With the ealier mentor conv. Seth takes weeks madara can do  2 in last than a few mintues. In my eyes if you take them as they are currently they cant kill each other nor defeat each other under the conditions. Lol tell them to put it under the death battle at screwattack. Maybe that answer this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2013)

Seph has the prettier hair, he wins


----------



## midgetoverlord (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, they put sephiroth in an HST gauntlet before. At least according to the wiki, he only lost to the kyubbi, Dangai Ichigo, Aizen, and a couple OP characters. I haven't read the full fight though.


----------



## Super Asian (Apr 3, 2013)

midgetoverlord said:


> Yeah, they put sephiroth in an HST gauntlet before. At least according to the wiki, he only lost to the kyubbi, Dangai Ichigo, Aizen, and a couple OP characters. I haven't read the full fight though.



Too bad Seph can solo with country-level Materia now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2013)

MvC was right all along


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 3, 2013)

Nah over there he has country level casual slashes


----------



## Expelsword (Apr 3, 2013)

Super Necro, and isn't he Continent now?


----------



## Red Angel (Apr 3, 2013)

Afaik yeah he is



> Nah over there he has country level casual slashes



And star+ level TK or something, going by a "Sephiroth vs Marvel chars" thread


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 4, 2013)

I dunno.

Is Sephiroth still Mach 56?


----------



## Ice (Apr 4, 2013)

Didn't Chaos say he could bump Sephy and Cloud into the country range?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 4, 2013)

no, faster than that, powerscaling from the speed calced 

only applicable to short-range movement though 

Seph still sodomizes the Uchiha


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 4, 2013)

Mach 143>Mach 100.

Yeah probably.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> Nah over there he has country level casual slashes



Here as well.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 4, 2013)

This isn't fair at all 

Sephy-chan uses L'Oreal. Since Madara ain't worth it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 4, 2013)

Sephiroth: "Try to beat me in a fight Madara"

Madara: "


----------



## Asune (Apr 4, 2013)

First page thread should had been closed

Still ongoing to the third page.


Well done NF


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 4, 2013)

A necro of a rape thread that should have been closed months ago.

Wonderful.

Sephy-chan more or less reduces the fucker to less than ashes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Here as well.


we are not so different after all ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> we are not so different after all ?



[YOUTUBE]Xc4Wwgfc6s8[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]8gQozw40Mso[/YOUTUBE]


----------

